# Questions about my new plow.



## Snowmogger (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey guys. I'm very new to plowing and just bought my first plow. Perhaps this is not where this post belongs but I'm putting it here because this is very clearly commercial snow equipment. If it needs moving then please do. Anyway here it goes. I have a unimog with a schmidt MF3.4 multi section plow. The cutting edges are steel and are connected to the main part of the blade with a piece of rubber (it's like rubber but it's yellow. Probably something more high tech) this allows the cutting edge to pivot back and then lift that section of the plow over the obstacle. I need new rubber pieces and cutting edges but I'm too cheap to buy 4 schmidt rubbers (shock plate) at 150 each and 4 schmidt edges at 86 each. Anyone have any ideas of an alternative? The rubber is about 1 1/8" thick and about 8" wide and goes the length of the blades. I thought about using a rubber plow blade as the "shock plate". Any info would be appreciated. Here is a pic of the monster in question. Thanks!!


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

what about using a poly cutting edge... its kind alike rubber, but stiffer, it is yellow


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't have an answer for you but how about a little info on that truck...it looks sweet! What year...engine...ect???


----------



## Snowmogger (Jun 16, 2008)

I thought about a poly edge but I still need that rubber shock plate of some sort. 

The truck is a 78 mercedes Unimog with an OM352A turbo diesel. It's got hydraulics front and rear as well as PTO's front and rear. I could add a HUGE snowblower to the front if I wanted. The built in hydraulics makes things nice since the levers are in the center console for the plow. The plow also has a double acting lift cylinder so I can scrape if needed. Cant wait for the white stuff!!


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Here is an ebay link for a company in buffalo ny that has helped me out for some odd requests made of rubber. Email them

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/10-F...002QQitemZ120288851410QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Snowmogger (Jun 16, 2008)

That looks like a great connection. I emailed him and we'll see where it goes. Thanks for that! 

The guy at Plowrubber.com will supply me with 1.5" by 8" by whatever length I need with holes where I want them for $12 bucks a foot. So far that sounds good to me but we will see where this guy goes. Thanks again.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i was refuring to to the poly edge , cutting it and using it as a rubber shock plate---

iv never seen one made of rubber, normally they are stiffer than rubber, more like poly?


----------



## Snowmogger (Jun 16, 2008)

http://www.wausau-everest.com/models/Street%20Smart/video/Four%20Sections/Windows%20Media/Hi.wmv

This is my plow and how it's supposed to work. As you can see the shock rail needs some flex but I guess to much would be bad too.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i jus tknow that the ones that i saw had a "stiff rubber" ,-- i dont know about urs

i was wathcing the acrctic section plow Video above -- and they said that they are made of poly on those plows


----------



## Snowmogger (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll definetly look into the poly. Perhaps a local plow place has one I can go check out to see how flexible it is in comparison to the stock piece. At least I have a good stock piece to reference from or I'd just be guessing.


----------



## Snowmogger (Jun 16, 2008)

Where did you see they are made of poly? I must have missed that.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

if you watch the second video , the one that covered its design and construction... about 3/4 of th eway thru it.... i even watched it agian to double check


----------



## Snowmogger (Jun 16, 2008)

Ahh. I'll have to check it out. About the above ebay link. Same guy as plowrubber.com. Nice guy and so far looking like my best bet.


----------



## Snowmogger (Jun 16, 2008)

I watched the other vid and your right. They do say poly. I'll have to look into it. Thanks for the heads up. Good ear.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

the only reason that i thought about it , is becasue you said it Yellow, and all the poly edges that i have used were yellow , about 8 inches wide, and 1.5 thick.... almost sounds too perfect for you


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Just remember, you get what you pay for. 

If you can afford a Mog, you should be able to afford what was specifically designed for the plow. All rubber and urethane is not the same. There's a lot more to it than it appears. 

Check with Gregg Blair--member here, he works for Polar Edge and is the most knowledgeable person I have met with regards to polyurethane. 

Nice truck.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I dont have much for you...but that def is a sweet plow truck!


----------



## Snowmogger (Jun 16, 2008)

I know. And that's the reason I havent bought anything yet. I'm still up in the air about it. It's just hard to spend $640 when $120 might do it. Just cuz I can "afford" a mog doesnt mean I want to spend money when i don't need to. It's kinda like buying the store brand cherios ya know. I just need to make sure that what I use is up to the task or it's 120 wasted and then still need to just bite it and spend the 640. But for as often as I'll use this plow it makes it even harder to justify. Heck the whole truck is hard to justify but I love it anyway.

Thanks for the compliments and I will check with blair on the poly. Thanks guys youve been a lot of help!


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi Snowmogger, 

Nice truck. U-1200 or U-1400? 

I'd suggest getting the Schmidt parts. Being that they are your trip mechanism anything softer or stiffer may cause you problems. I've been told sunlight can degrade that plastic material so during summer storage thay should be covered. I've also heard 3 to 6 years is the typical lifespan on them. 

Good luck w/ your Mog.


----------



## Gregg Blair (Sep 10, 2002)

For the trip edge, or spring, let me say that if there is flexing, or if there is abrasion that will eventually lead to failure and the need to replace it, urethane will typically out last rubber by 4-7 times. 

That being said, I agree that you would want to stay with the same hardness. I've seen some of these shock plates you are referring to, but haven't made any. I suspect that they may be similar in hardness to our urethane edges. I would be leary of purchasing inexpensive rubber for this application. Many cheap rubber materials are made using fillers, like clay, that when they get cold can crack and chunk out. There are, however, quality rubber materials that could work in this application.

Now, as I've said so many times, there is a difference between polyurethane and polyethylene (plastic). Yes, it is recommended that you keep your polyurethane edges, and probably these Schmidt shock plates covered or out of direct sunlight. Over time UV exposure can lead to a reduction in the properties of the material.


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello,I know this sounds reneckish and I,m not saying it will work,just throwing it out there.I used a tread section of a semi truck tire for the bottom of my homemade plow.Its tough stuff to cut(knife& carbide blade in a sawsall)But is steel belt reinforced and is CHEAP.It worked out to be about 8-9 inches wide and about 10 feet long a pc when layed out.Could have got as many tires as I wanted for free at the local tire shop.The one I used was cut on the side wall and had almost a perfect tread left.Just a crazy idea I thought I would share.Randy


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh I should have added that depending on the tread left I have had pcs that were any where from 1 1/4 down to 3/4 inch thick. Randy


----------

